# Fish Ohio rock bass



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Went out to raccoon creek today and i caught 5 rock bass over 9" and this one which was 10 1/4


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice rockbass stamper!!


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

Stamper how has the fishing been on Raccoon? You will be glad to know that someone is doing a feasibility study on the reintroduction of native muskellunge to Raccoon. That creek is really being cleaned up. Was reading where they just eliminated more mine acid sources this past year.


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks willyB2, this is the first time this year I've done any good. Last year I waded a bunch of it around route 32 and caught more spotted bass then you can shake a stick at. I've caught a little bit of everything out of that creek I don't see why muskellunge couldn't survive in there.


----------



## Lamewolf (May 22, 2013)

Anyone fish the area of the creek around Racoon Creek County Park ? If so, how is the fishing there ?


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Lamewolf said:


> Anyone fish the area of the creek around Racoon Creek County Park ? If so, how is the fishing there ?


I fished **** Creek two nights ago. Got one sucker on my lucky dough balls, also caught one chub and a basketball. Someonez been hoopin it up round here. Also saw a watermelon floating down the river.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

stamper said:


> Went out to raccoon creek today and i caught 5 rock bass over 9" and this one which was 10 1/4


Hey some 40 years ago I was catching a fish as shown but it had beautiful red eyes and I was told they where rock bass. Any one in here got info on what they where. Was getting them on the pier. Are there a few different version of these. Never try get any for 40 years as bought a boat and turned to walleye and Salmon. That was 40 years ago and if there today beats me. Any ways I like know what they was. 2 books I got on fish have no red eye fish in them thus I ask what was these.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Eriesteamer said:


> Hey some 40 years ago I was catching a fish as shown but it had beautiful red eyes and I was told they where rock bass. Any one in here got info on what they where. Was getting them on the pier. Are there a few different version of these. Never try get any for 40 years as bought a boat and turned to walleye and Salmon. That was 40 years ago and if there today beats me. Any ways I like know what they was. 2 books I got on fish have no red eye fish in them thus I ask what was these.


warmouth bass have red eyes. people mistake warmouth for rock bass all the friggin time. they have a small dot at the end of the dorsal fin that is red colored. i catch them all the time when i fish a part of the ohio erie canal or along shore around dark. feisty little fish.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> warmouth bass have red eyes. people mistake warmouth for rock bass all the friggin time. they have a small dot at the end of the dorsal fin that is red colored. i catch them all the time when i fish a part of the ohio erie canal or along shore around dark. feisty little fish.


 Must been them as what else and this was lake Erie where I caught them. Off shore and in last hour before dark. Thanks for info and they was good eating to. And others getting them told me they was rock bass. That was on conny pier where we was getting them. are they still there as no boat and I was thinking to go get some one theses days after get my limit of pearch off the conny wall.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

a wall? sounds like somewhere they would be. they typically hang close to shore during the summer, and in rocks. around dark, they start to hang out father away from shore. thats also when the 7 1/2 inch + fish start showing up. i usually do good on them using worm baits, like a worm rival in natural or chartuse/silver fleck. just reel that in slowly in places you think they would be at.


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

Thats a big big rockie


----------

